# What's a Deadlift?



## vegman (Feb 14, 2005)

So you can laugh and call me stupid all you want; I just want to know.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

exrx.net


----------



## silencer (Feb 15, 2005)

HAHAH STUPID STUPID STUPID    j/k  . I didn't even know what a Skull Crusher was a few weeks ago.

here's a link to the deadlift.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Romanian+Deadlift


----------



## stonev16 (Feb 15, 2005)

ummmmmmmm sorry u guys.... what is a skull crusher?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2005)

stonev16 said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmm sorry u guys.... what is a skull crusher?




Hold a moderately heavy weight 1-2 feet above your head.  Let it fall, and brace for impact.  If you survive, your skull will heal, and get stronger.  This exersize makes ppl retarded however.


----------



## vegman (Feb 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hold a moderately heavy weight 1-2 feet above your head. Let it fall, and brace for impact. If you survive, your skull will heal, and get stronger. This exersize makes ppl retarded however.


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hold a moderately heavy weight 1-2 feet above your head. Let it fall, and brace for impact. If you survive, your skull will heal, and get stronger. This exersize makes ppl retarded however.


An alternate approach of this is to run head-first into a solid wall. This requires a bit more nerve and discipline but, properly executed, the 'retarded' result is just as effective.

Following this logic, a DEADlift is the exercise performed by the gym attendant when he/she removes your lifeless corpse after performing one-to-many of the aformentioned "skull crushers"


----------



## westb51 (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 15, 2005)

LOLOL, funny but not nice!

skull crusher....





*LYING TRICEPS EXTENSIONS*​*L*ying Triceps extensions work the triceps.*

Implementation: (*A*)* Lay down on a bench with your head at the even with the end of it, your knees bent, feet flat on the bench. Hold a barbell over your head with your hands spaced about 10 inches apart, straighten your arms. *(*B*)* Keep your elbows still and lower the barbell down till it is even with  the back of your head so your triceps get a  complete stretch. Push the barbell back up through an arcing motion, but lock your elbows out before your arms are pointed straight up overhead and flex your triceps for a peak contraction.


from http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/excercise


----------



## vellanator (Feb 15, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

>


Love the sig - Napoleon Dynamite roxors.

"It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic"


----------



## ItsSteveBlack (Feb 15, 2005)

just a little note to anyone who does deadlifts, always do them right and never go up in weight faster than you think u can handle... deadlifts gave me a massive hernia, and as a dedicated bodybuilder the surgery for it kept me out of the gym for 6 weeks losing 10 lbs of muscle... so be careful


----------

